# Premature Ovarian Failure - which clinic for ICSI/Array CGH?



## kat9 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi 

Just looking for some help/advise on choosing a clinic

1st icsi bcrm cancelled poor responce
2nd icsi bcrm bfn
AMH tested and only 2
advised to do egg donation
3rd icsi bcrm miricle bfp the m.c, ruptrued cyst, bleedign ovary and surgery

I have been advised to go for egg donation but after the bfp i want to try for my own child still and having been told I have premature ovarian failure at 35 years I need to act fast.  BCRM advised array cgh at Nottingham Care but I see a few other clinic do this to but i have only made 3 eggs max so not alot of eggs to test on and obviously if they are all crap I dont then have the choice on which to transfer

Maybe I should concentrate on the ovarian failure and improving my eggs, am taking dhea and have been since may 09, maybe i need to forget all this and go for egg donation

So many questions all the time so would be so helpful to hear from anyone who has some advise

thanks
Kat


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Kat, sorry you are having such a tough time.

I'm hoping to have aCGH at Nottingham in Jan (if everything goes to plan) and so far have been v impressed with them. I'm no expert on POF but I'm sure if you arranged a consultation with them they would be able to help. Care Manchester also do it too now so that is another option. If you go to the Care website they have their own bulletin board where you may get more response and help from people that have had aCGH already 

Sorry can't be more help and good luck with whatever you do next xx


----------

